# A New Cooler Holder



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Saw a picture of this style cooler holder and said to my self this will use up some of the wood from the band saw mill that is really to rough to use for anything but fire wood. I had to plane down a few to make the sides thinner, but the cracks and knots add caricature to it.
How am I doing? Thanks for looking.
Lee


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like it. That's a great way to display a cooler outside. And no need to bend down for a cold one. Lol. 
Cool build


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Dom, I like the not bending over also HaHa!
Lee


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice job. Ah gotsta make me wanna dem! 

Jeff


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Great!! Now I have something else I have to build. Thanks a lot.
LOL
Nice job


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a cool one for the cool ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Great work. 

Not bending over? Are ya'lls backs as bad as mine?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

mavawreck said:


> Great work.
> 
> Not bending over? Are ya'lls backs as bad as mine?


I know mine is. I could definitely use one of these.:thumbsup:


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you every one for your comments. The only trick is to get the boy's to load it for me:blink:.
Thanks, Lee


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

A small design change suggestion. With the cooler fully loaded with ice and beverage the centre of gravity is quite high. You would hate to tip it over and shake the cans. If you put a shelf down low you could store a couple of spare cases of beverage as ballast.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Carvel Loafer, I was thinking of that and also that would help support the legs. Also plan on putting on locking casters so it is easier to move around when it is in use. The only thing is that I may need to shorten the legs a few inches as the casters are around 3-1/2" taller and that puts it at around 36" to the open top of the cooler. Thanks for the ideas.
Lee


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

I got a little further on this The pics will show it.
The Legs will Be 4-1/2" shorter and casters will be applied. I will show Pics I hope Tomorrow. Thanks for your help and comments. Used an old belt and snaps to keep it closed.
Lee


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello, Got it on the wheels last night hope to have pics of it done tonight. Thanks for looking and the comments. This should get well used around NFL time. Thanks
Lee


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

You certainly out did me on this type of idea. The only thing I would suggest is a bottle cap opener and a cap catcher. Great job.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Real nice!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry I took so long More pics.
Lee


----------

